# struggling new site



## Battou (May 20, 2007)

Well, I came here to ask questions and found it would be less time consuming to bring the site as a whole to the attention of those who are far more capable of answering any questions that may come up.

I don't own this site, I only work for them. To clarify, I don't get paid for any thing I do for them, It's all voluntary. They prescreen all imagery that goes onto the site for compliance to the submission policy, I am one of the prescreeners and a low level forum moderator, nothing more.

This site was erected by the owner of Fanart Central as a means of separating Fanart from Photography. Now it is floating in the water like an unmanned naval vessel. It needs people in order to go anywhere. Take a look, registration is free.

http://www.photo-lucidity.com/


----------



## Hobbit (May 26, 2007)

Nice looking site. I was going to join but the last post was like May 15 and I probably wouldn't get a reply as fast I want.


----------



## Battou (May 27, 2007)

I'm there every day, but yeah it is really slow right now because there are not enough people on the site. as it stands there are only a hundred twenty-three regestered users, only half of wich continue to use there accounts due to verry limmited photography. Most of them came over from the site owners other site, so they are predominatly fan-artists.

That is why I brought it up here, I am kinda hoping I can find a few more actual photographers to help get things rolling along better ontop of better forum help.


----------



## Amper (Jun 1, 2007)

Reminds me of DevArt when it got started....give it time, it'll bloom...hey, I joined ^___^


----------



## Battou (Jun 3, 2007)

karlarei? I assume?


----------



## Amper (Jun 3, 2007)

Indeed ^_^


----------



## Battou (Sep 25, 2007)

I recently got promoted over there and the sites sister site has done a layout change making the link to Photo-Lucidity more noticeable. With viewer traffic increasing I thought I would bring this back up in an effort to get the attention of Photographers in an attempt to prevent being over run with crap when and if submission traffic begins to rise, or at least get some suggestions as to things to try fixing to make it more appealing.

So in other words, bump.

*EDIT*
My personal gallery there can be found by clicking my sig.


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

I think the site's cool! With a little marketing and time I'm sure it will bloom. 

Good luck with everything!

-AS


----------



## Battou (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, we are hoping to compete with Deviant Art by separating different aspects of art, Photo-Lucidity is one of five separate sites owned by the same person, each individual site has it's own base I.E. Fan art, Photography, H-Art (the stuff not permitted by DA) and so on. In this we hope to achieve the tightnit community that is seriously lacking on DA and keep our Photographs as far away as possible from crappy upside down fanboy anime scribbles on lined paper. This smaller community _should_ be far more beneficial to beginners and veterans alike than DA can hope to be with more people who have answers and fewer that don't.

Yes we still have a handfull of cleanup to do but...it's reasonably small stuff


----------

